# Dave Howarth Clip Coupes



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone have a source for Dave Howarth's Clip Coupes or contact information for Dave? I would like to create an IROC group of xtractions using the body but don't have enough.

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Anyone have a source for Dave Howarth's Clip Coupes or contact information for Dave? I would like to create an IROC group of xtractions using the body but don't have enough.QUOTE]
> 
> Try the email address below from an article in HO World from 2006 Products of the Year:
> 
> ...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Please to post pictures mostly*

Mike, would you be so kind as to post some pictures of these bodies? That would be really spiffy. I've heard great things about them but I haven't seen them (or didn't know it was them if I did see them). :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Mike, would you be so kind as to post some pictures of these bodies? That would be really spiffy. I've heard great things about them but I haven't seen them (or didn't know it was them if I did see them). :thumbsup:


 * Hey Russ you and me both as i too would like to see one of these bodies ! 

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

bearsox said:


> * Hey Russ you and me both as i too would like to see one of these bodies !
> 
> Dennis :wave:*


I will try to post some pictures in the next day or so. I purchased the bodies about a year and a half ago when Dave was getting recognition for their cleaver design from HO World. Since I did not run AFX chassis and only Aurora G+ he suggested his '36 coupe body as a better fit for the G+ chassis. I purchased two. Quick shipping, good communications and great looking hot rod bodies that fit perfectly on the Aurora G+ chassis. The bodies required a little dremmel work around the rear wheelwells because the bodies sat so low. Can't even tell they were shaved. Real cool looking cars!

I then purchased five more. For whatever reason, It took him about 6 weeks to get me the second group. Maybe business was too good. I had to email him a couple of times for an update on getting the bodies. Eventually I got them, but no response or feedback from Dave. Haven't heard anything about until this post. Again, I'll try to post some pictures.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Clip-On Coupe Pictures!*

I have posted some pictures of Dave Howarth's '36 Rumble Coupe at the following URL below or just click on "My Photos". 

There are three pictures.


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/34175


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Mike. Those look good on the G-Plus. :thumbsup:

The G-Plus, it's not just for Formula One any more!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Thanks for the pics, Mike. Those look good on the G-Plus. :thumbsup:
> 
> The G-Plus, it's not just for Formula One any more!!! :thumbsup:


Any AFX or AFX Tomy type body will fit the Aurora G+ chassis. The G+ Formula One chassis just doesn't have the side clips and needs an adapter. 

The chassis with the side clips work best with the Clip-On Coupes as you can see from the pictures. However, I was able to modify one chassis w/an adapter to mount a Clip-On Coupe.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Mike,
I had a different e-mail address and was not getting a response. I will try this one and advise. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

mikeponiatowski said:


> Any AFX or AFX Tomy type body will fit the Aurora G+ chassis. The G+ Formula One chassis just doesn't have the side clips and needs an adapter.
> 
> The chassis with the side clips work best with the Clip-On Coupes as you can see from the pictures. However, I was able to modify one chassis w/an adapter to mount a Clip-On Coupe.


Thank's for that info!:wave:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> I had a different e-mail address and was not getting a response. I will try this one and advise.
> 
> Gary
> ...


Still no response to e-mail. I hope he is alright. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## acmedave (Oct 29, 2007)

*Clip coupes now available...*

Fellow Racers,

For those looking for clip coupes... they are once again available. Due to personal and health concerns, I had to temporarily leave the hobby. I am now back up and have all body styles on hand. If you would like to place an order, please e-mail me at acmeslotcarz @aol.com

I also have other bodies available. For pics and prices the e-mail above also works. If you have tried this e-mail in the past, I apologize for the lack of response. 

Please be patient if you place a large order, or order your coupes in color. I usually only cast in white, as most racers prefer to paint and decal them to their liking. I do discounts on orders of 20+ bodies of the same type, and try to do my best to expedite larger orders.

If you have questions or inquiries about Acme Bodies, do not hesitate to e-mail me. I would like to thank all those who commented on the coupes, and I look forward to hearing from you. 

Best Regards,
Acme Dave Howarth


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

would you post the pics and prices?


----------



## acmedave (Oct 29, 2007)

Fellow Racers,
I have posted a few Pics of clip coupes and a couple of bodies. If you would like more info or pricing, please e-mail me at acmeslotcarz @aol.com. I will post up more pics of Acme Bodies in the near future. 

Since I am relatively new here, can any one tell me how to set up an album for viewers. Any help would be appreciated. 

Acme Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The easiest way to do it is paste the


----------



## acmedave (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I'm surprised Warner Bros. hasn't said anything about using the coyote avitar- I had it on my last site, had to remove it. Speaking of avitars, is there a way to put in a custom avitar or am I limited only to what is listed.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The avatars are limited unless you pay to be a HT supporter. Even then you are restricted to the size of what you can upload avatar-wise. As far as the coyote.. I uploaded it myself, and if WB has any issues, I'll be unhappy to remove it but I will.


----------



## acmedave (Oct 29, 2007)

Fellow Racers,
I have posted more pics of Acme Bodies in the Photo section. The new pics are of Indy Racers, and all have accurate descriptions. If you would like to order these, e-mail [email protected] for info and pricing. 
Acme Dave Howarth


----------

